# lió (tilde)



## pgbonino

Hola.

Esta pregunta es "pa nota".

¿Por qué a la palabra "lió" se le pone tilde? (tercera persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple del verbo Liar).

Quiero decir: es un monosílabo acabado en vocal. Tiene un diptongo con vocal débil y vocal fuerte "io". "Lío" está claro que lleva tilde porque deshace el diptongo y la palabra pasa a tener dos sílabas. Pero... ¿"lió"?. ¿Responde a alguna regla?

Referencia: "dio" no lleva tilde.

A ver quien me lo responde.

Saludos

Pedro


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No es pa'nota, viene en el DPD: y dice que ahora ya no se acentúa, jejeje (ahora me entero yo también).
*tilde2*: (...)
1.2. Monosílabos. Las palabras de una sola sílaba no se acentúan nunca gráficamente, salvo en los casos de tilde diacrítica: mes, bien, fe, fui, pan, vio. Puesto que, dependiendo de distintos factores, una misma secuencia de vocales puede articularse como diptongo o como hiato, para saber si una palabra es o no monosílaba desde el punto de vista ortográfico, hay que tener en cuenta que algunas combinaciones vocálicas se consideran siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica, sea cual sea su pronunciación. En concreto, toda combinación de vocal abierta (_a, e, o_) + vocal cerrada (_i, u_), o viceversa, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica, así como la combinación de dos vocales cerradas distintas, han de considerarse diptongos desde el punto de vista ortográfico. Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como _crie, crio, criais, crieis_ (de _criar_); _fie, fio, fiais, fieis _(de _fiar_);_ flui, fluis _(de _fluir_);_ frio, friais_ (de _freír_); _frui, fruis_ (de _fruir_); _guie, guio, guiais, guieis_ (de _guiar_); _hui, huis _(de _huir_);_ lie, lio, liais, lieis _(de _liar_); _pie, pio, piais, pieis _(de _piar_); _rio, riais _(de _reír_); los sustantivos _guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, _etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.


----------



## Mauricio6

Responde a la regla practica de no confundir las palabras al pronunciarlas creo.

Saludos


----------



## aztlaniano

No se escribe "lió".
Se escribe _me he metido en un lío _o _yo siempre te lío _pero_ ayer él me *lio*_ (sin tilde alguna).

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=baptista


----------



## elnickestalibre

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Esta convención es una de las novedades introducidas en la _Ortografía_ académica de 1999. Por eso, algunas palabras que antes de esta fecha se consideraban bisílabas pasan ahora a ser consideradas monosílabas a efectos de acentuación gráfica, por contener alguna de las secuencias vocálicas antes señaladas, y, como consecuencia de ello, deben escribirse sin tilde. Estas palabras son formas verbales como *crie, crio, criais, crieis (de criar); fie, fio, fiais, fieis (de fiar); flui, fluis (de fluir); frio, friais (de freír); frui, fruis (de fruir); guie, guio, guiais, guieis (de guiar); hui, huis (de huir); lie, lio, liais, lieis (de liar); pie, pio, piais, pieis (de piar); rio, riais (de reír)*;


 
Todas ellas llevan diptongo o triptongo y son monosílabos que no se pueden confundir, por ello no llevan tilde.




aldonzalorenzo said:


> los sustantivos *guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan y*_* truhan*;_ y, entre los nombres propios, *Ruan y *_*Sion*._ No obstante, *es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras*, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o vocal, *si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas*: _*fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán*, _etc. La pronunciación monosilábica es predominante en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana, mientras que en otros países americanos como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, es mayoritaria la pronunciación bisilábica.


 
Yo no tildaría estas tampoco, por el mismo motivo, son agudas con terminación "n", "s" o "vocal" pero son monosílabos que no se pueden confundir, no es necesario tildar a un monosílabo, es una tilde innecesaria.

Y dice la academia que se pueden tildar si la gente las pronuncia con bisílaba, es decir, si la gente las toma por hiatos... Pero eso cómo va a ser... Si alguien las pronunciase como hiatos, la tilde, en todo caso, iría en la vocal cerrada y no en la abierta (según las normas de los hiatos):

*fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán:*

*Fí-e, guí-on, trú-han.*

*En "hui y riais" son dos vocales cerradas en la primera (y dos vocales cerradas son siempre diptongo, por tanto no existe posibilidad de hiato y, en todo caso, sería "ui" que tampoco se acentúa) y en la segunda es un triptongo que hace monosílabo, por lo que tampoco se tilda nunca, y, si alguien lo tomase como hiato, sería: ri-ais o ria-is que uniría un diptongo con una vocal cerrada que eso ni existe...*


----------



## Lurrezko

Servidor las pronuncia como bisilábicas y, además, está chapado a la antigua. Siempre con acento.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Servidor las pronuncia como bisilábicas y, además, está chapado a la antigua. Siempre con acento.


 
Vaya hombre, llegó el _modelno_  Yo todavía estoy digiriendo el hecho de que según la RAE no se acentúa... No me acostumbro a ver _lio_. 
Pero todavía no he decidido qué haré: ¡¡vaya lío!!


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Vaya hombre, llegó el _modelno_  Yo todavía estoy digiriendo el hecho de que según la RAE no se acentúa... No me acostumbro a ver _lio_.
> Pero todavía no he decidido qué haré: ¡¡vaya lío!!



Lee bien la letra pequeña, como en los contratos.  Si las pronuncias en dos sílabas, la tilde es admisible, un gesto de misericordia de la RAE con los que en 1999 ya no teníamos muchas ganas de cambiar de hábitos...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Lee bien la letra pequeña, como en los contratos.  Si las pronuncias en dos sílabas, la tilde es admisible, un gesto de misericordia de la RAE con los que en 1999 ya no teníamos muchas ganas de cambiar de hábitos...


Muchacho, ¡me has salvado la vida! No sabes la alegría que me das. ¡Arriba las bisílabas! 
Y creo que la_ li-_*é *con el primer mensaje.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> Yo no tildaría estas tampoco, por el mismo motivo, son agudas con terminación "n", "s" o "vocal" pero son monosílabos que no se pueden confundir, no es necesario tildar a un monosílabo, es una tilde innecesaria.
> [/COLOR]



Como digo, es difícil hacer cambiar de hábitos a los que, en 1999, ya teníamos el universo amueblado y las cuatro reglas aprendidas. De todos modos, y por poner un caso polisémico, yo creo que la acentuación es útil en casos como éste:

Píe (1ª persona presente subjuntivo del verbo piar)
Pie (extremidad donde colocas los calcetines)
Pié (1ª persona pretérito indicativo del verbo piar)

Yo particularmente no pronuncio igual los dos últimos ejemplos, tal como dice la RAE.


----------



## elnickestalibre

pgbonino said:


> Hola.
> 
> Esta pregunta es "pa nota".
> 
> ¿Por qué a la palabra "lió" se le pone tilde? (tercera persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple del verbo Liar).
> 
> Quiero decir: es un monosílabo acabado en vocal. Tiene un diptongo con vocal débil y vocal fuerte "io". "Lío" está claro que lleva tilde porque deshace el diptongo y la palabra pasa a tener dos sílabas. Pero... ¿"lió"?. ¿Responde a alguna regla?
> 
> Referencia: "dio" no lleva tilde.
> 
> A ver quien me lo responde.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pedro


 
A ver, una cosa es "lío" de "yo lío o yo te lío" y otra muy diferente es "lio" de "él me lio" que no lleva tilde.

Diferencias:

l*í*-o --> *hiato cambiante, los hiatos cambiantes siempre se acentúan y lo hacen siempre en la vocal cerrada; aunque, como en este caso, se trate de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, en n o en s. Los hiatos cambiantes no atienden a reglas, siempre se tildan y lo hacen siempre en la vocal cerrada* *(i, u).*

li*o -->* *una sola sílaba, diptongo en "io", palabra monosílaba, no existe ambigüedad con otra de su tipo y por tanto no se tilda nunca. No puedes encontrar un hiato en "lio" porque entonces sería "lí-o", habría un hiato cambiante y la tilde la llevaría en la vocal cerrada* *(en la "i" en este caso, porque la "o" es abierta), así que no hay duda. Nunca se tilda.*

**Otra cosa, cuando hay dos vocales cerradas es siempre diptongo porque las vocales cerradas son vocales débiles y no tienen fuerza para separar dos sílabas. Cuando hay separación de sílabas es siempre con dos vocales abiertas o una abierta y otra cerrada (en este caso hiato cambiante que se tilda siempre, y lo hace en la vocal cerrada).*

Creo que con esto queda claro el tema.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> Creo que con esto queda claro el tema.



Eso deberíamos decidirlo entre todos, ¿no?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Píe (1ª persona presente subjuntivo del verbo piar)
> Pie (extremidad donde colocas los calcetines)
> Pié (1ª persona pretérito indicativo del verbo piar)
> Yo particularmente no pronuncio igual los dos últimos ejemplos, tal como dice la RAE.


Coincido en esta pronunciación.


----------



## elnickestalibre

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Píe (1ª persona presente subjuntivo del verbo piar)
> Pie (extremidad donde colocas los calcetines)
> Pié (1ª persona pretérito indicativo del verbo piar)
> 
> *Coincido en esta pronunciación*.


 

Yo también, por motivos concluyentes en este caso:

P*í*-e *-->Dos sílabas, hiato cambiante y tilde forzosa en la vocal cerrada, la* *"i".*

Pi*e* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba. Se refiere al pie humano, la extremidad*.

Pi*é* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba que tenemos que tildar forzosamente para distinguirla de la palabra "pie (extremidad)" porque si no lo hiciéramos de esta forma no sabríamos a qué nos referimos y sería una palabra ambigua. Es uno de esos monosílabos que se tilda con la tilde diacrítica para que se distinga de otra que se escribe igual.*


----------



## Bloodsun

pgbonino said:


> Hola.
> 
> Esta pregunta es "pa nota".
> 
> ¿Por qué a la palabra "lió" se le pone tilde? (tercera persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple del verbo Liar).
> 
> Quiero decir: es un monosílabo acabado en vocal. Tiene un diptongo con vocal débil y vocal fuerte "io". "Lío" está claro que lleva tilde porque deshace el diptongo y la palabra pasa a tener dos sílabas. Pero... ¿"lió"?. ¿Responde a alguna regla?
> 
> Referencia: "dio" no lleva tilde.
> 
> A ver quien me lo responde.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pedro



Hola! Para mí:
Lío ---- _es un lío_ (sustantivo: quilombo, desorden)
Lio ---- _yo lio dos cuerdas_ (verbo liar, primera persona)
Lia ---- _él lia dos cuerdas_ (verbo liar, tercera persona)
Lió ---- _él lió dos cuerdas_ (verbo liar, tercera persona, pasado)

Ya sé que, según la RAE, *lio* ha dejado de ser in bisílabo para ser un monosílabo, pero no puedo evitar estar en desacuerdo con la Honorable. Como yo lo veo, el sentido de los monosílabos no tildados es que se trate de vocablos que no puedan ser confundidos con otros si se los escribe siempre sin tilde. Para eso justamente sirve la tilde. 

Si se aceptara lo que dice la RAE, entonces al escribir *lío* podría pensarse en un sustantivo o en el verbo liar primera persona; si para evitar esa confusión el verbo liar primera persona se escribiese *lio* (tomándolo como bisílabo), se confundiría con el *lio* del pasado (que según la RAE no lleva tilde aunque uno sienta la necesidad de tildarla, como a la mayoría de los verbos en tercera persona del pasado, tal como miró, habló, soltó). Para evitar esta innecesaria confusión, *lió* debería llevar acento prosódico, y ya no hay más problemas. Así quedan bien diferenciados los tres usos de este conjunto de letras: *lío*, *lio*, *lió*.

Se trata de usar el sentido común, aunque la RAE diga algo diferente. Porque, la verdad, si no hacemos uso de las tildes en casos como estos en que nuestro entendimiento las reclama, entonces ¿qué sentido tiene?

PD: Dio es un monosílabo de los que tienen sentido y no llevan tilde con toda razón (no se lo puede confundir con ningún otro, ya que dío con acento en la i no existe).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bloodsun said:


> Hola! Para mí:
> *Lío ---- es un lío (sustantivo: quilombo, desorden)*
> *Lio ---- yo lio dos cuerdas (verbo liar, primera persona)*
> *Lia ---- él lia dos cuerdas (verbo liar, tercera persona)*
> *Lió ---- él lió dos cuerdas (verbo liar, tercera persona, pasado)*


 
*Pero no es como lo expones, lo correcto es:*

*Lío ---- es un lío (sustantivo: quilombo, desorden)*
*Lío ---- yo lío dos cuerdas (verbo liar, primera persona)*
**Estos dos son lo mismo, es decir, no son dos sino uno sólo. Es una palabra de dos sílabas ya que la vocal tónica es la "i" y por tanto hay hiato: Lí*-o *(dos sílabas; en negrita la sílaba tónica. Hiato de vocal abierta y vocal cerrada, siempre se tilda y lo hace en la vocal cerrada que coincide siempre con la vocal tónica). *

*Es un hiato que se tilda forzosamente y lo hace en la vocal cerrada, en la "i" en este caso. No hay más vueltas de hoja, las dos palabras son solamente una, la misma, llevan la sílaba tónica en el mismo sitio, llevan la vocal tónica en el mismo sitio, es la misma palabra, yo veo solamente una palabra y no dos.*
____________________________

*Lía ---- él lía dos cuerdas (verbo liar, tercera persona)*
*Lio ---- él lio dos cuerdas (verbo liar, tercera persona, pasado)*

*En "lía" pasa lo mismo, es una palabra de dos sílabas por el mismo motivo que con la anterior (lío) y por el mismo motivo debe tildarse y lo debe hacer en la "i". Y es una sola palabra, no hay otra.*

*Y por último, en "lio" tenemos un monosílabo ya que la vocal tónica es, en este caso, la vocal abierta, la "o" y por tanto hay diptongo:* Li*o (una sílaba; en negrita la vocal tónica. Hay diptongo ya que la vocal tónica es la vocal abierta). Y como no se puede confundir con ningún otro monosílabo, no debe llevar tilde porque no es necesario, solamente existe un "*li*o".*

*Saludos.*


----------



## Peterdg

elnickestalibre said:


> *Y por último, en "lio" tenemos un monosílabo ya que la vocal tónica es, en este caso, la vocal abierta, la "o" y por tanto hay diptongo:* Li*o (una sílaba; en negrita la vocal tónica. Hay diptongo ya que la vocal tónica es la vocal abierta). Y como no se puede confundir con ningún otro monosílabo, no debe llevar tilde porque no es necesario, solamente existe un "*li*o".*
> 
> *Saludos.*


No sé de dónde has sacado la idea de que la combinación de una vocal cerrada seguida de una vocal abierta tónica siempre sería un diptongo. Esto simplemente no es verdad. (El inverso, sí: una vocal abierta tónica seguida de una vocal cerrada átona, en español siempre es un diptongo).

Mira lo que dice el DPD al respecto aquí.

Te copio un extracto:


> *2.* Las otras combinaciones posibles de dos vocales _(entre otras, vocal cerrada átona seguida de vocal abierta tónica)_ (salvo la secuencia de una vocal abierta tónica seguida de una cerrada átona, que forma siempre diptongo en español) *se pueden pronunciar como hiatos o como diptongos *


La parte en azúl es comentario mío para quien no lea todo el artículo.

Así, "frio (frió)" y "rio (rió)" son hiatos mientras que "dio" y "vio" son diptongos.

En algunas palabras depende de la persona que las pronuncie si se pronuncia como hiato o diptongo; por ejemplo: "guion (guión)".

EDIT: 
Lo que sí es verdad es que *para aplicar las reglas de la tildación*, hay que considerar la combinación de una vocal abierta con una cerrada, en secuencia cualquiera, como si fuera un diptongo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Peterdg said:


> No sé de dónde has sacado la idea de que la combinación de una vocal cerrada seguida de una vocal abierta tónica siempre sería un diptongo. Esto simplemente no es verdad. (El inverso, sí: una vocal abierta tónica seguida de una vocal cerrada átona, en español siempre es un diptongo).
> 
> Mira lo que dice el DPD al respecto aquí.
> 
> Te copio un extracto:
> 
> La parte en azúl es comentario mío para quien no lea todo el artículo.
> 
> Así, "frio (frió)" y "rio (rió)" son hiatos mientras que "dio" y "vio" son diptongos.
> 
> En algunas palabras depende de la persona que las pronuncie si se pronuncia como hiato o diptongo; por ejemplo: "guion (guión)".
> 
> EDIT:
> Lo que sí es verdad es que *para aplicar las reglas de la tildación*, hay que considerar la combinación de una vocal abierta con una cerrada, en secuencia cualquiera, como si fuera un diptongo.


 

Efectivamente, lo que pones en azul son tus propias palabras. Lo que dice el DPD de que se pueden pronunciar como diptongo o como hiato es que, en determinadas palabras, según seas de un sitio u otro puedes pronunciar una palabra como diptongo o como hiato. Hay algunas palabras que en España y algunos sitios se pronuncian como diptongo y a lo mejor en otra zona se pronuncia como hiato, pero eso es muy sencillo, todo se basa en que se cambia la vocal tónica y siguiendo las normas de la tildación esa palabra sería hiato o diptongo y aplicando dichas normas se tildarían o no.

Pero la norma es la que es, si tú pronuncias una palabra de una forma, si te fijas en cuál es la vocal tónica sabrás a ciencia cierta si la palabra se tilda o no y si la palabra lleva o no hiato o diptongo. La norma es siempre la que dije.

Cuando tildamos una palabra, lo hacemos en la vocal tónica siempre. Si en una palabra hay una vocal cerrada átona seguida de una vocal abierta tónica es siempre diptongo. La norma dice que un hiato que lleva una vocal de cada tipo siempre se tilda en la vocal cerrada y, obviamente, para que esto sea lógico dicha vocal cerrada debe ser la vocal tónica ya que si la tónica fuese la abierta se tragaría toda la fuerza de la palabra y la cerrada ni se oiría porque ya de por sí la cerrada tiene menos fuerza que la abierta y si encima la abierta es tónica es que la cerrada ni la oyes. Entonces, por motivos de fuerza mayor si la tónica es la abierta es un diptongo para que esa norma del hiato sea coherente, claro.

En un diptongo de vocal cerrada y abierta se tilda en la abierta siempre, y siempre que un diptongo lleva una vocal cerrada y una abierta es siempre la abierta la que es tónica ya que por fuerza mayor si tú pegas una vocal débil (cerrada) con una vocal fuerte (abierta) por fuerza la vocal tónica es la abierta porque es la que suena con mayor ímpetu ya que una vocal abierta siempre suena por encima de una cerrada y en un diptongo se tildaría la abierta.

Si coges el manual de la ortografía, verás que pone que un hiato de vocal cerrada y abierta, para que sea hiato siempre debe ser tónica la cerrada y átona la abierta. Coge el manual ortográfico porque el DPD no lo aclara, en el DPD vienen cuatro cosas mal puestas, tú coge el manual ortográfico y me darás la razón.

Las palabras que dices siguen mi norma, la norma del manual:

*"frio (frió)" y "rio (rió)" son hiatos mientras que "dio" y "vio" son diptongos.*

Fri*o --> diptongo, una sílaba, monosílabo, y no lleva tilde porque no se puede confundir.*

ri*o -->Lo mismo, diptongo, una sílaba, monosílabo y no lleva tilde porque no se puede confundir.*

frió y rió no existen, y dio y vio son diptongos en las mismas condiciones que los anteriores. Chico, lee el manual ortográfico que pone claramente que el hiato debe llevar la vocal tónica en la vocal cerrada para que haya hiato claro, y siempre y cuando sean vocal abierta y vocal cerrada o vocal cerrada y vocal abierta. Cuando la tónica es la abierta es *siempre* diptongo.

También pone, que puede haber casos de sucesiones de tres o cuatro vocales, siempre que sea tónica una cerrada. Por ejemplo: sa-lí-ais, ca-í-ais.

Como ya te digo, el DPD no está bien informado.

La palabra "guion" es un monosílabo que no debe tildarse porque no existe ambigüedad. Lleva diptongo, y el DPD se equivoca al calificarla de hiato ya que el hiato siempre es con tilde en la vocal cerrada, tal como pone el manual ortográfico legal de la Real Academia Española de la lengua. En todo caso sería "guí-on". En este caso es un hiato de excepción que se sale de la norma y le ponen una tilde diacrítica innecesaria completamente.

Buenas noches.*
*


----------



## duvija

Ejem! no creo que necesiten mi opinión (gracias Lurrezco y Peterdg. Con Aldonza me las arreglaré después).

Lo único que quiero decir, es que poner *tilde o no*, es *independiente de la pronunciación o del sonido*. La Academia tiene reglas absolutamente reservadas para lo escrito, y decretó que dos vocales de distinta apertura son diptongo y chau. Como ven, es muy claro que muchos no pronunciamos como monosílabos, secuencias que por regla son diptongo. Y a pesar de nuestra pronunciación, el tilde puede saltearse. Claro, como son generosos, si queremos lo ponemos igual. Y bua, lo pongo igual...

La joroba es que entonces el castellano pierde el título de 'idioma fonético' aunque en realidad no lo es, de todos modos.

Y mejor me callo o se me larga la obsesión...


----------



## elnickestalibre

Para mí lo que han creado es un monstruo ortográfico. La regla funciona como un reloj suizo, los diptongos e hiatos se crearon con reglas distintas para distinguir siempre uno de otro. 

La explicación que da el DPD es completamente absurda, no se puede leer como hiato nunca una palabra con dos vocales juntas si la vocal tónica es la abierta ya que la otra, la cerrada, ni la oyes. 

Si decimos:

Gui*on -->la pronunciación es de diptongo ya que pronunciamos todo junto "*gi*on" porque es una sola sílaba y no hay división por tanto hacemos directamente el sonido fonético "*gi*on".*

Gui-*ón -->estamos dividiendo la palabra en dos sílabas y pronunciamos "*gi*" y por otro lado "on" cuando hacemos la división de sílaba, pero cuando leemos la palabra no existe tal distinción. Al leer la palabra la leemos del tirón, pronunciamos "*gi*on" con el mismo sonido fonético que en el caso del diptongo.*

Esto se explica muy fácilmente, el hiato se creó porque era raro que en una palabra con vocal abierta y vocal cerrada la fuerza la tuviese la vocal cerrada, entonces había algunas palabras que sonaban más fuerte con la vocal cerrada fonéticamente y por eso se creó el hiato, para marcar la fuerza de la vocal cerrada. Y por eso en un hiato siempre la sílaba tónica es la cerrada, si no no sería hiato.

Cuando en una palabra tenemos dos vocales, una abierta y otra cerrada, y la vocal tónica es la abierta, la otra vocal no la oyes. Cómo vas a hacer distinción de sílabas (hiato) si la otra vocal no se oye. La vocal abierta de por sí tiene mucha más fuerza y si encima esa vocal es la tónica, la palabra se lee del tirón con fuerza en la abierta, por eso es diptongo porque la cerrada no se oye por encima, y se pronuncian juntas.

Es decir, en la vida puede haber hiato en una palabra de dos vocales distintas cuya vocal tónica sea una abierta, es fonéticamente imposible.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Como digo, es difícil hacer cambiar de hábitos a los que, en 1999, ya teníamos el universo amueblado y las cuatro reglas aprendidas. De todos modos, y por poner un caso polisémico, yo creo que la acentuación es útil en casos como éste:
> 
> Píe (1ª persona presente subjuntivo del verbo piar)
> Pie (extremidad donde colocas los calcetines)
> Pié (1ª persona pretérito indicativo del verbo piar)
> 
> Yo particularmente no pronuncio igual los dos últimos ejemplos, tal como dice la RAE.



Yo también coincido en este caso (nunca me había parado a pensarlo), pues la pronunciación es de hiato y no de diptongo, al igual como puede hacerse con _lió_. 




elnickestalibre said:


> Yo también, por motivos concluyentes en este caso:
> 
> P*í*-e *-->Dos sílabas, hiato cambiante y tilde forzosa en la vocal cerrada, la* *"i".*
> 
> Pi*e* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba. Se refiere al pie humano, la extremidad*.
> 
> Pi*é* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba que tenemos que tildar forzosamente para distinguirla de la palabra "pie (extremidad)" porque si no lo hiciéramos de esta forma no sabríamos a qué nos referimos y sería una palabra ambigua. Es uno de esos monosílabos que se tilda con la tilde diacrítica para que se distinga de otra que se escribe igual.*



Esto no es cierto. Si no se escribiera la tilde, se entendería sin problema; el contexto nos daría la solución. Las tilde diacríticas no se producen con las conjugaciones de verbos. Igual es el caso de _frío_ (sustantivo) y _frío_ (verbo _freír_), y muchos otros. No hay necesidad de señalar nada que los diferencie. Coincido con Lurrezko, así como con la RAE, en que la tilde se podría marcar por cuestiones fonéticas, en este caso, y no por ninguna otra.


----------



## elnickestalibre

dexterciyo said:


> Yo también coincido en este caso (nunca me había parado a pensarlo), pues la pronunciación es de hiato y no de diptongo, al igual como puede hacerse con _lió_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto no es cierto. Si no se escribiera la tilde, se entendería sin problema; el contexto nos daría la solución. Las tilde diacríticas no se producen con las conjugaciones de verbos. Igual es el caso de _frío_ (sustantivo) y _frío_ (verbo _freír_), y muchos otros. No hay necesidad de señalar nada que los diferencie. Coincido con Lurrezko, así como con la RAE, en que la tilde se podría marcar por cuestiones fonéticas, en este caso, y no por ninguna otra.


 

Para nada, en esas palabras hay diptongo claramente. Las palabras "frío (de freír)" y "frío (sustantivo)" se escriben igual porque en ambas hay hiato y estos siempre se tildan, los hiatos nunca llevan tilde diacrítica, es simplemente que se mantiene el mismo sonido en ambos casos.

Cuando hay tilde diacrítica es en palabras con diptongo monosílabas, depende de la ambigüedad y no de que sean verbos, da igual que sean verbos, si la palabra es confundible. Con el hiato no sucede porque en un hiato cambiante es obligado marcar siempre la vocal tónica.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> Gui-*ón -->estamos dividiendo la palabra en dos sílabas y pronunciamos "*gi*" y por otro lado "on" cuando hacemos la división de sílaba, pero cuando leemos la palabra no existe tal distinción. Al leer la palabra la leemos del tirón, pronunciamos "*gi*on" con el mismo sonido fonético que en el caso del diptongo.*
> 
> [



Disculpa, pero sigo sin estar de acuerdo. Yo no pronuncio guión (o lió o truhán) en un golpe de voz *sino en dos*. Mi pronunciación es claramente bisilábica (y también lo es en mi zona, y diría que en el resto de España, si en este foro no fueran tan arriesgadas las generalizaciones). Es más, es muy fácil distinguir mi pronunciación bisilábica de la pronunciación monosilábica de amigos de diferente procedencia.

Que lo anterior sea una aberración fonética, o que la tilde sea en estos casos un dislate, es algo en lo que no entraré, hay gente aquí más preparada para discutirlo. Ahora bien, que esta pronunciación existe no es una opinión, es una evidencia.


----------



## Aviador

Lurrezko oinak said:


> [...] Yo no pronuncio guión (o lió o truhán) en un golpe de voz *sino en dos*. Mi pronunciación es claramente bisilábica (y también lo es en mi zona, y diría que en el resto de España, si en este foro no fueran tan arriesgadas las generalizaciones). Es más, es muy fácil distinguir mi pronunciación bisilábica de la pronunciación monosilábica de amigos de diferente procedencia. [...]
> 
> [...] esta pronunciación existe no es una opinión, es una evidencia.


Cierto. Yo también pronuncio, por ejemplo, /gui-ón/ claramente con hiato y me parece que es lo normal en Chile, aunque me gustaría conocer la opinión de mis compatriotas del foro.
Como ya he dicho antes en este foro, la convención gramatical para la escritura de estas palabras es una cosa y la pronunciación es otra.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Cierto. Como ya he dicho antes en este foro, la convención gramatical para la escritura de estas palabras es una cosa y la pronunciación es otra.
> 
> Saludos.


 

100% de acuerdo. 
Para saber si al hablar usamos hiato o no, es fácilmente medible. Ya sé que no todo el mundo tiene tanto interés, pero con cualquier programita se ve si pronunciamos la i/u más corta o igual de largo que la vocal de al lado. Eso está comprobado y recontra-comprobado en miles de disertaciones, trabajos, publicaciones sueltas, y hasta estupideces que le publicaron a una servidora. 

Y es cierto que el idioma escrito NO es fiel representación de la realidad del habla. Se hace lo que se puede. En este caso, la Academia tuvo que decidir entre representar el idioma hablado o imponer reglas de escritura. Eligió lo segundo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Las normas del hiato y del diptongo son claras y concisas, funcionan al 100% en la escritura. 

En tal caso de que haya gente que pronuncie la palabra en dos sílabas, está claro que las normas ortográficas son las que son y no se pueden adaptar a la forma de hablar de cada persona. Por eso la norma que predomina es la norma general para estas letras. Pero se le permite, a aquellos que pronuncien la palabra en dos sílabas, reliar las reglas.

Con todo, en la escritura hay que mantener rectamente la opción en diptongo, que es la que se basa en las reglas generales para evitar manchar la norma de estas palabras. Lo otro es enredar y confundir, cuando existe una norma que funciona correctamente.

Yo veo diptongo, pronuncio diptongo, pero aunque haya gente que pronuncie de otra forma, lo correcto es mantener la escritura en diptongo fiel a las reglas generales.

Diptongo: 

-2 vocales cerradas, pueden ser tónica o no, en este caso siempre es diptongo. Siguen las reglas generales de acentuación para las palabras agudas, llanas, esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas.

-Una vocal cerrada y otra abierta en cualquier orden (da igual una antes u otra después o viceversa), siempre y cuando la vocal tónica sea la abierta. Siguen las reglas generales de acentuación para las palabras agudas, llanas, esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas.

--------------

Hiato:

-2 vocales abiertas, pueden ser tónicas o no, en este caso siempre es hiato. Siguen las reglas generales de acentuación para las palabras agudas, llanas, esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas.

-Una vocal cerrada y otra abierta en cualquier orden (da igual una antes u otra después o viceversa), siempre y cuando la vocal tónica sea la cerrada. Este tipo de hiato se tilda siempre, y se tilda en la vocal cerrada como norma general.

-2 vocales iguales, repetidas: "aa, ee, ii, oo, uu". Pueden ser tónicas o no, en este caso siempre es hiato. Siguen las reglas generales de acentuación para las palabras agudas, llanas, esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas. **Suelen haber muy pocos casos de este tipo de hiato. Así que no hay que echarle mucha cuenta, sino simplemente saber que es una variable general existente.*

-------

Con ello, cuando veamos una palabra con dos vocales diferentes (cerrada-abierta, abierta-cerrada) y la sílaba tónica vaya en la vocal abierta, siguiendo las normas generales sabemos que es un diptongo, al menos en la escritura, luego que cada uno pronuncie como quiera pero en la escritura es así. 

Esas son las reglas generales y, como podéis observar, no comparten ninguna norma general entre ellas y es fácil distinguir por tanto cuándo hay hiato y cuándo hay diptongo si nos fijamos bien en las vocales tónicas y en las sílabas tónicas de cada palabra.

Esas son las normas que debemos aplicar a rajatabla a las palabras de forma general y no observar tanto la forma de pronunciación de cada persona.

Saludos

Posdata: Por mi parte doy por concluido el tema, está claro que cada uno pronuncia de una forma, pero las reglas generales son las que son y no se pueden acomodar a todo el mundo, que se acomode el mundo a las reglas generales. Que digo yo que es lo más sensato y lo más normal, vamos.

Chao.


----------



## duvija

La macana es que las palabras 'hiato' y 'diptongo' se refieren a propiedades acústicas. El hecho que se hayan transferido las mismas palabras a detalles de escritura, no implica que esté bien. Por supuesto, hay que elegir, y como en tantos idiomas, se optó por la sencillez de la escritura. No es una mala elección, pero no hay que defenderla como 'escribimos tal como hablamos', o 'cualquiera que sepa leer, puede hablar español, porque lo que lee, es lo que dice'. No es así.


----------



## elnickestalibre

dexterciyo said:


> P*í*-e *-->Dos sílabas, hiato cambiante y tilde forzosa en la vocal cerrada, la* *"i".*
> 
> Pi*e* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba. Se refiere al pie humano, la extremidad*.
> 
> Pi*é* *-->Una sílaba, diptongo, palabra monosílaba que tenemos que tildar forzosamente para distinguirla de la palabra "pie (extremidad)" porque si no lo hiciéramos de esta forma no sabríamos a qué nos referimos y sería una palabra ambigua. Es uno de esos monosílabos que se tilda con la tilde diacrítica para que se distinga de otra que se escribe igual.*
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Esto no es cierto. Si no se escribiera la tilde, se entendería sin problema; el contexto nos daría la solución. Las tilde diacríticas no se producen con las conjugaciones de verbos. Igual es el caso de _frío_ (sustantivo) y _frío_ (verbo _freír_), y muchos otros. No hay necesidad de señalar nada que los diferencie. Coincido con Lurrezko, así como con la RAE, en que la tilde se podría marcar por cuestiones fonéticas, en este caso, y no por ninguna otra.


 
Tienes razón, me ha confundido la persona que escribió "pié" con tilde. En el verbo piar no lleva tilde la palabra "pie" ya que aunque es un monosílabo que se pronuncia igual que "pie (pie humano)" no existe ambigüedad puesto que el significado de ambos vocablos es claramente distinguible sin el uso de la tilde diacrítica.

Sin embargo se admite su uso para gente que pronuncie "pi-é" como una aguda acabada en vocal. Pero esas personas entonces deben escribir con tilde la otra también, es decir, la gente que pronuncie bisílaba "pi-é (verbo piar)" también deben tildar "pi-é (pié humano, extremidad)" como bisílaba ya que son gramaticalmente iguales.

Los que vemos, como yo, un monosílabo no tildamos ninguna de las dos y los que veis, como algunos de vosotros, una bisílaba entonces debéis tildar las dos "pié, pié". 

Con las reglas generales en la mano es diptongo en ambas y por tanto lo general es que no se tilden ninguna de las dos.

Saludos, solamente quería aclarar ese inciso.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La conciencia del lexema o raíz influye en la prosodia de estas formas y suele provocar la acentuación aguda. 
Como dice el DPD, esto es una convención académica, pero ante la extensión de las dos pronunciaciones, la RAE se lava las manos como Pilatos y donde dice digo, luego dice Diego. 
Para mí la conciencia del lexema es fundamental. En lió, fió, rió, el análisis li-, fi-, ri- + morfema -o (que expresa _3ª pers, singular, aspecto perfecto, tiempo pretérito,  e indefinido o puntual_), es un análisis necesario, pues la semántica se articula en asociaciones de distintos tipos de palabras alrededor de los lexemas. Así se articulan muchos buenos diccionarios, como por ejemplo el DUE. La pronunciación bisílaba, la que para mí requiere acento, según la clarísima regla de acentuación española, es la que conserva el grupo semántico de _fi-ar, fi-ado, fi-able, fi-ador_, etc.
El caso citado *pi-é* (verbo) y *pie* (sin tilde pues aquí tenemos una palabra con un *morfema ø*, _*toda ella lexema*_, frente al _*pi- (lexema) y -é (morfema*_ analizable como el -ó del ejemplo anterior) que son dos elementos _clara y necesariamente separables_ en la conciencia del hablante, hecho que posibilita el concepto de _familia semántica_.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> La conciencia del lexema o raíz influye en la prosodia de estas formas y suele provocar la acentuación aguda.
> Como dice el DPD, esto es una convención académica, pero ante la extensión de las dos pronunciaciones, la RAE se lava las manos como Pilatos y donde dice digo, luego dice Diego.
> Para mí la conciencia del lexema es fundamental. En lió, fió, rió, el análisis li-, fi-, ri- + morfema -o (que expresa _3ª pers, singular, aspecto perfecto, tiempo pretérito, e indefinido o puntual_), es un análisis necesario, pues la semántica se articula en asociaciones de distintos tipos de palabras alrededor de los lexemas. Así se articulan muchos buenos diccionarios, como por ejemplo el DUE. La pronunciación bisílaba, la que para mí requiere acento, según la clarísima regla de acentuación española, es la que conserva el grupo semántico de _fi-ar, fi-ado, fi-able, fi-ador_, etc.
> El caso citado *pi-é* (verbo) y *pie* (sin tilde pues aquí tenemos una palabra con un *morfema ø*, _*toda ella lexema*_, frente al _*pi- (lexema) y -é (morfema*_ analizable como el -ó del ejemplo anterior) que son dos elementos _clara y necesariamente separables_ en la conciencia del hablante, hecho que posibilita el concepto de _familia semántica_.


 
Bienvenido, Xiao.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> La conciencia del lexema o raíz influye en la prosodia de estas formas y suele provocar la acentuación aguda.
> Como dice el DPD, esto es una convención académica, pero ante la extensión de las dos pronunciaciones, la RAE se lava las manos como Pilatos y donde dice digo, luego dice Diego.
> Para mí la conciencia del lexema es fundamental. En lió, fió, rió, el análisis li-, fi-, ri- + morfema -o (que expresa _3ª pers, singular, aspecto perfecto, tiempo pretérito, e indefinido o puntual_), es un análisis necesario, pues la semántica se articula en asociaciones de distintos tipos de palabras alrededor de los lexemas. Así se articulan muchos buenos diccionarios, como por ejemplo el DUE. La pronunciación bisílaba, la que para mí requiere acento, según la clarísima regla de acentuación española, es la que conserva el grupo semántico de _fi-ar, fi-ado, fi-able, fi-ador_, etc.
> El caso citado *pi-é* (verbo) y *pie* (sin tilde pues aquí tenemos una palabra con un *morfema ø*, _*toda ella lexema*_, frente al _*pi- (lexema) y -é (morfema*_ analizable como el -ó del ejemplo anterior) que son dos elementos _clara y necesariamente separables_ en la conciencia del hablante, hecho que posibilita el concepto de _familia semántica_.


 

*(+++) *Las dos palabras son iguales al pronunciarlas, lo que pasa es que en tu mente sabes que te estás refiriendo a piar como verbo y en la otra en tu mente ves un pie humano pero la pronunciación es la misma: la vocal tónica es la "e" en ambas y con las reglas generales es un monosílabo. Podría llevar tilde si la palabra fuese más larga pero un monosílabo no la necesita. 

En todo caso la que se debería tildar sería "pie (pie humano, extremidad)" ya que los verbos no suelen tildarlos con diacrítica. El motivo por el cual no se tilda es porque en nuestra mente vemos cosas diferentes al usar uno u otro porque el contexto es completamente distinto en ambas y no cabe opción de confusión.

En la escritura, las normas generales nunca fallan, pero hay casos como este en el que hay gente que pronuncia de otra forma y es por ello que han sacado una pequeña opción para que puedan escribir la palabra con esta otra pronunciación, pero evidentemente la regla general es la que predomina, no es que se hayan lavado las manos como "Pilatos" sino que lo más lógico es que en la escritura se mantengan las reglas generales, aunque haya gente que no pronuncie como diptongo: como dije anteriormente, las reglas generales no se pueden adaptar a todo el mundo (y aun así existe esta pequeña norma para que todo el mundo se quede contento), sino que debe ser el mundo el que se adapte (en la escritura) a las normas generales. 

Después que cada cual hable como quiera pero en la escritura hay que mantener unas reglas rectas y por eso generalmente no se deben tildar dichas palabras, porque el análisis cataloga a dichas palabras como diptongo en la escritura y porque la mayoría de la gente la pronuncia como diptongo además.


----------



## duvija

elnickestalibre said:


> *(+++) *Las dos palabras son iguales al pronunciarlas
> 
> 
> *Totalmente en desacuerdo. ¿Por qué insistir en que las dos palabras se pronuncian igual, cuando NO es cierto?*
> *No solamente las pensamos distintas y las vemos distintas (un solo pie/pata, pero pi.é para el verbo piar, tal vez por morfemas, tal vez no, no interesa) sino que si medís a cualquier persona que hable normalmente, SON distintas. El hecho de que no creas que la longitud de la i no es la de un diptongo, sino la de una vocal completa, no implica que sea cierto. Sigo sin entender ¿por qué cuando ya la tecnología nos permite verificar ciertos datos sin confusión, se insiste en no usarla?*
> 
> 
> ...como dije anteriormente, las reglas generales no se pueden adaptar a todo el mundo (y aun así existe esta pequeña norma para que todo el mundo se quede contento), sino que debe ser el mundo el que se adapte (en la escritura) a las normas generales.
> 
> 
> *Es al revés. Las reglas generales no se adoptan ni se dejan de adoptar, ni hay gustos en eso. Las reglas son 'productos' del análisis de cómo se habla. No son leyes ni órdenes, repito,¡ son resultados! O sea, vienen después del habla. *
> *Muchas son interpretaciones correctas, otras no lo son. Y no necesitamos adivinar de donde provienen, si podemos medirlo con tranquilidad y objetividad. *
> *El problema del hiato /diptongo, simplemente es algo que las reglas ortográficas tal vez nunca puedan resolver. No por eso, tenemos que calificar de 'diptongos' a todos los conjuntos de vocales que 'parezcan' serlo por la definición de sílaba, cabeza de sílaba, ataque, coda, etc.  No hay real definición de sílaba, sino que es un convenio.*
> *El tilde no es mágico. Es un intento de escribir lo real (que es siempre el habla y no la escritura)>*
> 
> .


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> *(+++) *Las dos palabras son iguales al pronunciarlas, lo que pasa es que en tu mente sabes que te estás refiriendo a piar como verbo y en la otra en tu mente ves un pie humano pero la pronunciación es la misma: la vocal tónica es la "e" en ambas y con las reglas generales es un monosílabo. Podría llevar tilde si la palabra fuese más larga pero un monosílabo no la necesita.


 
Una vez más, lo que dije en el lejanísimo #10: *no se pronuncian igual, *no entiendo esa obstinación en negar lo obvio. En mi zona (y a la vista de la opinión de Aldonza en el #13 y Dexterciyo en el #21, en muchas otras) *pie* (extremidad) es monosílabo, y se pronuncia como _cien_ (en un golpe de voz) a diferencia de *pié* (verbo), que es bisílabo y se pronuncia como _giré_ (en dos).


----------



## cbrena

> Iniciado por *Lurrezko oinak*
> Una vez más, lo que dije en el lejanísimo #10:* no se pronuncian igual*, no entiendo esa obstinación en negar lo obvio.


No es necesario negar lo obvio, y de hecho no necesitan ni negarlo ni confirmarlo para decidir usar estas palabras con tilde o sin ella. Yo prefiero acentuarlas, y además tengo la venia de la RAE para acentuarlas o para no acentuarlas. Porque la propia RAE se desdice.


La siguiente cita es de la Dra. Ana Mª Vigara Tauste. Solamente cito parte de un artículo muy bueno que escribió sobre este tema. Subrayo la parte que explica a qué lleva esta incongruencia de la RAE.


> En la nueva Ortografía, la redacción de este punto es, sin embargo, tan ambigua (y poco adecuada, me parece), que no sólo se antoja ya imposible deducir lo que no se decía (esto es, que se trata de palabras bisílabas, salvo vacilaciones para mí desconocidas), sino incluso entender lo que se propone (la eliminación de la tilde en guió, fié, huí, riáis, etc.) y por qué, dada la escasa rentabilidad de tal decisión.
> 
> 
> A efectos ortográficos, son monosílabos las palabras en las que, se considera que no existe hiato —*aunque la pronunciación así parezca [¿parezca?] indicarlo—, sino diptongo o triptongo.* Ejemplos: fie (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo fiar), hui (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo huir), riais (presente del subjuntivo del verbo reír), guion, Sion, etc. *En este caso es admisible el acento gráfico, impuesto por las reglas de ortografía anteriores a estas, si quien escribe percibe nítidamente el hiato** y, en consecuencia, considera bisílabas palabras como las mencionadas:* fié, huí, riáis, guión, Sión, etc.
> 
> 
> ¿Y si yo pronuncio el hiato, y si todos lo pronunciamos, pero yo no lo «percibo» (ni nítida ni oscuramente)? Si yo tengo razón, y estas palabras se pronuncian mayoritariamente con hiato, ¿no sería mucho más lógico «explicar» la regla de acentuación que obligaría a ponerles la tilde (y resolver las dudas de los usuarios)? Si yo no tengo razón, y efectivamente hay grandes vacilaciones (en España o en Hispanoamérica) en la pronunciación de estos vocablos —cosa que no creo—, *¿qué ganamos enunciando una regla que no sólo consagra la «no unidad» en el uso escrito, sino que puede infringirse siempre impunemente; una regla que es, por definición, no punible?*
> 
> 
> Bueno, algo sí ganamos: si no se puede infringir la regla, no habrá infractores. Sin pecado no hay pecadores, y sin pecadores no tiene razón de ser la penitencia —cosa que seguramente agradecerán nuestros alumnos de nuevas generaciones. Los que ya lo han sido, los periodistas que ejercen ya su profesión, los autores que arrastran ya una cierta veteranía profesional o vital... pueden sentirse más seguros: hay un error que ya no cometerán, escriban lo que escriban. Me inclino, personalmente, a pensar que la mayoría continuaremos pronunciando estos términos con hiato y escribiéndolos con su tilde. Quizá necesitemos años para aprender la nueva propuesta.* Muchos quizá no lleguemos a aprenderla o a comprenderla nunca. Tal como está planteada, forzoso es reconocer que esto no tiene ninguna importancia*. En nuestros medios de comunicación, *unos escribirán todos esos términos con tilde, y otros sin ella;* si quieren o si ignoran la regla, *podrán escribir guión con tilde y fie (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo fiar) sin ella: no tendremos más remedio que pensar que en la primera perciben nítidamente el hiato y en la segunda no, aunque nosotros lo percibamos con toda claridad.* Si se reproducen palabras ajenas, se puede incluso alternar el uso con o sin el acento gráfico, con la excusa de que unas veces se ha percibido y otras no. El asunto quizá se convertirá en tema «estético» de cada libro de estilo, para evitar la innecesaria proliferación de duplicaciones acentuales. Poner o no la tilde en palabras como guión, fié, rió, riáis... no sólo no cambiará el curso de la Humanidad, sino que ni siquiera podrá influir ya en la Ortografía de nuestra Academia (que es también nuestra ortografía).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Yo personalmente no tildo ninguna de esas. Pero vamos que se podría dar por correcto un escrito tal que así:

El chico se *rio* y yo me *fié* de él cuando me dijo que había escrito un *guión* gigante en la pared, pero era algo que no me parecía correcto. Entonces *hui* de allí y se lo conté a unos chavales. Les dije: "No se *riais*", pero ellos no podían parar de reír. Entonces *huí* de nuevo y nunca más me *fie* de nadie que me contase algo así. 

Un tiempo más tarde, un chico llamado Juan se *rió *de algo parecido; aunque la historia que le contaron fue algo diferente: le contaron que un *guion* se había estrellado contra una pared. Él puso cara seria y todos se rieron de él. "No se *riáis*", les dijo, y la historia terminó.

Dependiendo de si la persona que escribe hace un escrito largo y algunas veces ha percibido el hiato y otras veces no lo ha percibido, por tanto ha percibido diptongo.


----------



## cbrena

elnickestalibre said:


> Yo personalmente no tildo ninguna de esas. Pero vamos que se podría dar por correcto un escrito tal que así:
> 
> El chico se *rio* y yo me *fié* de él cuando me dijo que había escrito un *guión* gigante en la pared, pero era algo que no me parecía correcto. Entonces *hui* de allí y se lo conté a unos chavales. Les dije: "No se *riais*", pero ellos no podían parar de reír. Entonces *huí* de nuevo y nunca más me *fie* de nadie que me contase algo así.
> 
> Un tiempo más tarde, un chico llamado Juan se *rió *de algo parecido; aunque la historia que le contaron fue algo diferente: le contaron que un *guion* se había estrellado contra una pared. Él puso cara seria y todos se rieron de él. "No se *riáis*", les dijo, y la historia terminó.
> 
> Dependiendo de si la persona que escribe hace un escrito largo y algunas veces ha percibido el hiato y otras veces no lo ha percibido, por tanto ha percibido diptongo.



_No os riais_ o_ No os riáis_. Tú eliges. Pero en mi modesta opinión si eliges con tilde y sin tilde *la misma palabra*, entonces no estás decidiendo qué norma de la RAE sigues, y en mi opinión, repito que modesta, estás cometiendo un error no ortográfico (según la RAE), pero sí de estilo o de indecisión. Creo que nadie pronuncia la misma palabra de dos formas diferentes. Pero sí, nadie podría decir que ninguna de ellas es incorrecta. Mi consejo es decantarse por una de ellas al menos con cada palabra.


----------



## elnickestalibre

cbrena said:


> _No os riais_ o_ No os riáis_. Tú eliges. Pero en mi modesta opinión si eliges con tilde y sin tilde *la misma palabra*, entonces no estás decidiendo qué norma de la RAE sigues, y en mi opinión, repito que modesta, estás cometiendo un error no ortográfico (según la RAE), pero sí de estilo o de indecisión. Creo que nadie pronuncia la misma palabra de dos formas diferentes. Pero sí, nadie podría decir que ninguna de ellas es incorrecta. Mi consejo es decantarse por una de ellas al menos con cada palabra.


 

Eso lo he escrito rápido y lo he puesto en formato coloquial. Pero vamos que aun así se entiende correctamente.

Yo personalmente elijo no tildar ninguno y trabajo que me quito además. Siempre aplico las reglas generales y creo que si todos lo hiciéramos así no tendríamos problemas en la escritura.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para comprobar que estos perfectos con vocal temática ø son bisílabos sólo hay que hacer una fácil comprobación:
fié (pfto.) / fíe (pres. subj.): ambos son bisílabos, lo que cambia es el acento, que el subjuntivo (y también pres. de ind.: fió (pfto.) / fío (pres. ind.), que en los presentes de indicativo y subjuntivo tiene acento radical (son llanas), mientras el perfecto tiene acento desinencial. En ningún caso hay diptongo. La _conciencia del paradigma verbal_ hace que en estos casos se pronuncien las formas tratadas aquí como bisílabas en los usos estándar del español. La pronunciación como monosílabos se puede considerar "vulgar", ya que no tiene origen en la diacronía, sino en el uso oral, es por tanto dialectal, idiolectal, o, simplemente, vulgar (en el sentido de no ilustrado).
Todo esto tiene explicación en la _diacronía_ del español, que al perder en el perfecto la _vocal temática_, aglutinada a la desinencia en las primeras y terceras personas del singular, produce formas con acento desinencial al producirse la _crasis_ vocálica, ya que la vocal temática era la tónica en estas formas y al unirse a la desinencia (am-*a*-ui > am*-a*i >  amé) aporta la _tonicidad_.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Para comprobar que estos perfectos con vocal temática ø son bisílabos sólo hay que hacer una fácil comprobación:
> fié (pfto.) / fíe (pres. subj.): ambos son bisílabos, lo que cambia es el acento, que el subjuntivo (y también pres. de ind.: fió (pfto.) / fío (pres. ind.), que en los presentes de indicativo y subjuntivo tiene acento radical (son llanas), mientras el perfecto tiene acento desinencial. En ningún caso hay diptongo. La _conciencia del paradigma verbal_ hace que en estos casos se pronuncien las formas tratadas aquí como bisílabas en los usos estándar del español. La pronunciación como monosílabos se puede considerar "vulgar", ya que no tiene origen en la diacronía, sino en el uso oral, es por tanto dialectal, idiolectal, o, simplemente, vulgar (en el sentido de no ilustrado).
> Todo esto tiene explicación en la _diacronía_ del español, que al perder en el perfecto la _vocal temática_, aglutinada a la desinencia en las primeras y terceras personas del singular, produce formas con acento desinencial al producirse la _crasis_ vocálica, ya que la vocal temática era la tónica en estas formas y al unirse a la desinencia (am-*a*-ui > am*-a*i > amé) aporta la _tonicidad_.


 

Estoy de acuerdo. Pero 'la conciencia del paradigma verbal' no le interesa a los que escriben, parece. Porque esa es 'conciencia auditiva', que no se puede medir sin algún programa de espectrografía. O analizando históricamente, cosa también complicada.
Como el castellano cambió la ortografía varias veces, las reglas ortográficas luchan contra las auditivas, a pesar de querer seguirlas. 
No creo que haya solución limpia dado el uso del tilde como único elemento acentual.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

La nueva ortografía está aquí:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cultura/i/griega/llamara/ye/elpepucul/20101105elpepucul_9/Tes




> Se podía, por tanto, escribir guion-guión, hui-huí, riais-riáis,  Sion-Sión, truhan-truhán, fie-fié... La nueva Ortografía considera que  en estas palabras son "monosílabas a efectos ortográficos" y que,  cualquiera sea su forma de pronunciarlas, se escriban siempre sin tilde:  guion, hui, riais, Sion, truhan y fie. En este caso, además, la RAE no  se limita a proponer y "condena" cualquier otro uso. Como dice Salvador  Gutiérrez Ordóñez, "escribir guión será una falta de ortografía".


----------



## Bloodsun

Terribles las reformas, definitivamente. No creo que logre adaptarme a ninguna de ellas, y me da lo mismo si según la RAE soy una incorrecta gramaticalmente. Para mí, eso de cambiarle los nombres a las letras es una imposición ridícula a muchos hispanohablantes, así que seguiré llamándolas como las aprendí de chiquita (total las letras siguen siendo las mismas). La tilde de la o entre números me sigue pareciendo indispensable (qué se creen, todavía en este siglo algunos escribimos a mano). Y en cuanto a *guión* sin tilde, me resulta simplemente insoportable, no puedo evitar tildarla, sino mi conciencia no tendrá paz... Avalados por la RAE o no, yo seguiré considerando errónea esta grafía y seguiré considerando brutos a los que escriban *cuórum*. Y nunca voy a escribir *huí* sin tilde...

Tal vez tenga que comprarme un diccionario nuevo y conseguirme un nuevo programa de Office...


----------



## Lurrezko

Istriano said:


> La nueva ortografía está aquí:
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cultura/i/griega/llamara/ye/elpepucul/20101105elpepucul_9/Tes



De confirmarse tan lamentable noticia me pasaré al maquis ortográfico...


----------



## cbrena

Yo, visto lo visto, me conformo con que me sigan permitiendo pronunciarlo como hiato.

Cuando hace mucho se pasó de tildar a no tildar _fue, fui, vio _y _dio_, posiblemente hubo muchos maquis. Ahora nos parecería incorrectísimo verlas tildadas. 

En estas la pronunciación hizo el cambio ortográfico menos duro de lo que va a ser esta vez.

Quizás las nuevas generaciones piensen lo mismo si ven huí y guión acentuadas en unos años.

Yo voy haciendo mis esfuerzos con los pronombres _este, ese_, etc. y escribir _solo_ solo, sin tilde, (necesita explicarse que es solamente solo), solo por deferencia, pero me costará mucho escribir _huí _sin tilde. (Lo acabo de intentar, pero no me sale, y aún no es una falta de ortografía, desde 1999 nos están regañando, a partir de este mes nos lo prohíben.

R.I.P. a mi siempre amada y tan útil tilde.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo todavía no logro reponerme del *fue* sin tilde, pero acepto que debe escribirse así. Sé que es incorrecto tildarla, pero todavía conservo el impulso... 

No creo que la pronunciación haga más leve este cambio, uno tiende naturalmente a tildar esta clase de palabras. Pero tal vez con la costumbre -y un poco de resignación- dentro de varias décadas dejemos de sentirnos despojados (de las tildes).

No entiendo por qué la RAE se empeña tanto en erradicar el acento prosódico. A nadie le molesta, por el contrario, son muy útiles...

Comparto tu R.I.P., *cbrena*. Mi más profundo pésame.

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Comparto tu R.I.P., *cbrena*. Mi más profundo pésame.


 
Gracias por tus condolencias.

Me he vestido de luto eligiendo como avatar un b*ú*ho expectante y temeroso, seguro de ser el próximo amputado en una nueva Ortografía.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

La eliminación del tilde en monosílabos como "fue" no la veo tan mal, ya que son monosílabos. En cambio, la supresión del tilde en palabras como "huí", "guión", etc. sí que me resulta un poco chocante ya que para mí son bisílabos. Así las pronuncio yo y la gente que me rodea.

A los únicos que he escuchado pronunciar "guión", "fié", etc. como monosílabos es a algunos mexicanos. Todos los demás que he escuchado las pronuncian con hiato.

Aquellos que desearon R.I.P. al tilde, ¿por qué no mejor un Q.E.P.D.? 

(¿O el R.I.P. habrá sido con un poco de ironía? )

PD: Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Como no he encontrado un subforo de presentaciones, decidí empezar a postear directamente.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Empuje taquiónico said:


> La eliminación del tilde en monosílabos como "fue" no la veo tan mal, ya que son monosílabos. En cambio, la supresión del tilde en palabras como "huí", "guión", etc. sí que me resulta un poco chocante ya que para mí son bisílabos. Así las pronuncio yo y la gente que me rodea.
> 
> A los únicos que he escuchado pronunciar "guión", "fié", etc. como monosílabos es a algunos mexicanos. Todos los demás que he escuchado las pronuncian con hiato.
> 
> Aquellos que desearon R.I.P. al tilde, ¿por qué no mejor un Q.E.P.D.?
> 
> (¿O el R.I.P. habrá sido con un poco de ironía? )
> 
> PD: Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Como no he encontrado un subforo de presentaciones, decidí empezar a postear directamente.
> 
> Saludos



Bienvenido al foro Tienes razón, pero en cualquier caso la supresión de la tilde en monosílabos como *fue* o *vio* data de la reforma de 1959.


----------



## cbrena

Empuje taquiónico said:


> Aquellos que desearon R.I.P. al tilde, ¿por qué no mejor un Q.E.P.D.?
> 
> (¿O el R.I.P. habrá sido con un poco de ironía? )


 
¡Bienvenido al foro!

¿Con un poco de ironía? 
No, con toda la que pude. No se permite escribir en inglés en este foro, pero sí usar siglas en latín, que esta vez concuerdan con las siglas en inglés, y con este verbo en inglés que describe exactamente lo que está haciendo las nueva Ortografía con nuestra lengua al suprimir algunas tildes, romperla en jirones.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Estoy orgulloso de estos detalles reformados, ya era hora de que alguien con sentido común hiciese lo apropiado.

Centrándonos en el tema del hilo (que trata de la tilde en _lió_), ya queda completamente claro. Con las nuevas normas será un error ortográfico escribir _*lió*_ con tilde.

También me enorgullece que los pronombres demostrativos (éste, ése, aquél...) ya no se tilden en ningún caso y de hacerlo será error ortográfico. Aunque esto apenas cambia, era simplemente necesario en ambigüedad pero ahora ya ni eso. Espléndido.


----------



## jmnjmn

¿Por qué no costó gran cosa acostumbrarse, ni nadie se quejó (quizás, acaso, se incomodó) cuando se decidió no tildar los monosílabos "fue", "dio", "vio", etc.?

La respuesta es sencilla: porque coincidía la pronunciación con la norma, es decir, nadie articulaba esos monosílabos como bisílabos, para todos eran monosílabos y sólo quedaba aplicar la norma. La reacción natural del hablante era: "Ah, claro, si es monosilabo no lleva tilde, aunque suene fuerte. No había caido."

Aquí el problema es que la mayoría de los hablantes de español (si no todos) pronunciamos como bisílabas esas supuestas monosílabas.

Muchos foreros han explicado que, "como son monosílabos...". Y replicaban otros: "¿Cómo que monosílabos? Son clarísimos bisílabos." 

A quien diga que "lio" es monosílaba, yo le preguntaría: ¿Por qué?
¿Por qué no es bisílaba como "frió" o "crió"?

Quien pretenda explicar la pronunciación  de una palabra con razones morfológicas va dado.

La cantidad de sílabas con las que se pronuncia una palabra es mensurable. Hace muchos años, cuando yo estudié la carrera, analizábamos los espectrógrafos (sonogramas) y en ellos se ve, sin discusión, si una palabra es monosílaba o bisílaba y me extrañaría mucho que exista un hablante de español que pronuncie "truhan" en una sóla silaba. Alguno habra que "parezca" que pronuncia una monosílaba, pero haciendo un análisis más exhaustivo se verá que incluso ese alguien pronuncia dos sílabas.

Y, mire vd. Sra. RAE, si es bisílaba, es bisílaba, y la norma no tiene sentido, pues no le afecta, porque no es monosílaba. Y no la convierte en monosílaba el hecho de que el resto de sus parientes morfológicos sean monosílabos.

La escritura nos dice "cómo", pero la naturaleza nos dice "qué es". 
¿Qué es? Es monosílaba. Pues entonces se le aplican las reglas de las monosílabas que nos dicen "cómo" se escribe.
¿Qué es? Es bisílaba. Pues entonces NO se le aplican las reglas de las  monosílabas. 

La burrada de este cambio es que han cambiado la naturaleza (pronunciación) de la palabra, para estandarizar una norma (que debería ser subsidiaria a la naturaleza del habla).


----------



## elnickestalibre

La pronunciación es muy relativa, depende de la persona puntual e incluso una misma persona puede entonar de muchas formas una palabra. Hay gente que pronuncia más rápido a veces y otras veces más lento, es demasiado relativo e impreciso. Y una norma general no se puede acomodar a algo tan relativo como la pronunciación. Por ello hay que poner normas generales efectivas siempre. Y no normas que dependan de si una vez has pronunciado dos sílabas y otra vez has pronunciado una, porque como tengas que depender de tu pronunciación entonces escribirás como te parezca.

En términos ortográficos, hay que seguir unas normas generales. Y las normas que tenemos son perfectas. Habían puesto unas excepciones que eran un auténtico monstruo ortográfico y ahora, por fin, lo han arreglado. Es para estar orgullosos de estos arreglos que van a entrar en breve, son magníficos, perfectos. 

Si te quejas es que no sabes lo que quieres. Lo único que tienes que hacer es no escribir de oído, sino usando las normas generales que son magníficas.


----------



## Bloodsun

Tal vez las nuevas modificaciones contribuyan a la "perfección" de las normas, pero eso solo si se aspira a la perfección. Yo creo que, siendo tantos los hispanohablantes, es inútil (y hasta iluso) pretender alcanzar una ortografía perfecta. Monstruos o no, las excepciones fueron hechas por alguna razón, y que ahora las erradiquen por la sola razón de que no encajan en el modelo general, es simplista.

Si nos quejamos, es que no estamos de acuerdo con lo que hacen, porque intentan imponernos una norma (apoyados por gente como *nickestalibre*) que va contra nuestra pronunciación. Uno aprende a escribir de oído, tal vez algunas personas lo han olvidado...

Los diccionarios se crean a partir del vocabulario de la gente, y servirán luego para instruir a los demás. Pero los diccionarios no nacieron de la nada, la ortografía no nació de la nada. Las normas se hacen para intentar homogeneizar la escritura a lo largo de una región hablante de esa lengua; pero es imposible que pasen por arriba a las distintas culturas y costumbres. 

No es que una o dos veces pronunciamos *huí* como bisílabo, y otras veces como monosílabo. No hay confusión para la mayoría. Lo pronunciamos como lo pronunciamos, y no cambiaremos nuestra pronunciación solo por que estas "magníficas" normas lo digan.

Estoy de acuerdo en que hay que seguir unas normas generales, y lo hacemos. Pero también es necesario contemplar excepciones. Lo que reprobamos es que declaren error ortográfico el escribir según nuestra pronunciación. Podrían mejor observar las distintas formas, y escribir todas en sus diccionarios, aclarando cuál les parece más recomendable y cuál es aceptada dónde (que es lo que venían haciendo).

No somos extremistas, tampoco irrespetuosos. Tan solo desearíamos que se nos contemple a la hora de establecer las normas, y las excepciones. Si la Academia sigue distanciándose así de los hispanohablantes, tarde o temprano ya no nos servirá para nada su diccionario ni su ortografía.

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> No somos extremistas, tampoco irrespetuosos. Tan solo desearíamos que se nos contemple a la hora de establecer las normas, y las excepciones. Si la Academia sigue distanciándose así de los hispanohablantes, tarde o temprano ya no nos servirá para nada su diccionario ni su ortografía.


Para mí el problema radica precisamente en esto. No nos va a servir su ortografía. Y los diccionarios necesitarán incorporar una transcripción fonética para resolver cómo pronunciar ciertas palabras, cosa que nunca ha sido necesaria en nuestra lengua. A partir de ahora será necesaria esta transcripción para algunas palabras para dar información completa a la persona que consulte en un diccionario.

Vamos a conseguir un 100% en la explicación "matemática" de cuando usar una tilde, pero vamos a perder el 100% de seguridad de saber cómo pronunciar una palabra con sólo verla escrita, aunque sea por primera vez y nunca la hayamos escuchado.

Estamos perdiendo lo mejor de nuestra lengua.

¿No les parece muy triste?
Un saludo.


----------



## Bashti

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Servidor las pronuncia como bisilábicas y, además, está chapado a la antigua. Siempre con acento.



Completamente de acuerdo contigo. Claro que yo no estoy chapada a la antigua. Yo soy antigua. Es que pide el acento a gritos tanto si en el verbo como en el sustantivo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bashti said:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo. Claro que yo no estoy chapada a la antigua. Yo soy antigua. Es que pide el acento a gritos tanto si en el verbo como en el sustantivo.



Fíjate que mi padre, maestro rural con tendencias ácratas, enseñó siempre las reglas actualizadas pero se murió tildando *fue* (no mientras lo tildaba, entiéndase). Cuando yo, un universitario engreído, le afeaba su empecinamiento, el hombre montaba en cólera, me decía que él no comulgaba con ruedas de molino y me recordaba que la regla que aprendió antes del 59 tenía sentido: se tildaban las palabras agudas acabadas en vocal y los monosílabos, en puridad, lo eran. Me acuerdo mucho de mi padre estos días, ahora que soy yo (y tantos otros) quien me veo arrojado por la RAE a la intemperie ortográfica, en adelante expuesto a que cualquier advenedizo me afee mi ortografía y me venga a inventar la sopa de ajo. ¡A las barricadas!

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Buena discusión. Lamentablemente escribí una respuesta que se perdió en el ciberespacio, maldición.

De todos modos, totalmente de acuerdo con los 'bisilábicos' del grupo. Y es una pena que la RAE, en la duda entre seguir la pronunciación o mantener una ortografía impuesta por ella/ellos misma/os, eligió la ortografía. 
Es raro porque siempre se jactaba el español de escribirse ortográficamente. El inglés, nunca. Mientras en inglés hay que saber la palabra para poder pronunciarla, (pero mantiene la conexión con la raíz histórica de la misma), el castellano se pasó para el otro lado.
El hecho es que la gente escribe con muchísimas faltas de ortografía, y aparentemente la RAE quiere eliminar algunas, eliminando totalmente la razón de la duda. No suena muy académico.

Por otra parte, la escritura tan, tan fonética no es. Piensen en el alfabeto y c/una de sus letras, y piensen en las posibles pronunciaciones dependiendo del lugar silábico en que se encuentran. No se salva ni una! Podemos hacer una lista para aclarar esto.

saludos


----------



## Bashti

duvija said:


> Buena discusión. Lamentablemente escribí una respuesta que se perdió en el ciberespacio, maldición.
> 
> De todos modos, totalmente de acuerdo con los 'bisilábicos' del grupo. Y es una pena que la RAE, en la duda entre seguir la pronunciación o mantener una ortografía impuesta por ella/ellos misma/os, eligió la ortografía.
> Es raro porque siempre se jactaba el español de escribirse ortográficamente. El inglés, nunca. Mientras en inglés hay que saber la palabra para poder pronunciarla, (pero mantiene la conexión con la raíz histórica de la misma), el castellano se pasó para el otro lado.
> El hecho es que la gente escribe con muchísimas faltas de ortografía, y aparentemente la RAE quiere eliminar algunas, eliminando totalmente la razón de la duda. No suena muy académico.
> 
> Por otra parte, la escritura tan, tan fonética no es. Piensen en el alfabeto y c/una de sus letras, y piensen en las posibles pronunciaciones dependiendo del lugar silábico en que se encuentran. No se salva ni una! Podemos hacer una lista para aclarar esto.
> 
> saludos



Lo que dices sobre eliminar faltas de ortografía eliminando la razón de la duda no es ni más ni manos que aquello de "muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia". Quiera el Señor que no cunda el ejemplo, porque vamos listos.


----------



## Sonuca

Hoy una alumna me corrigió la palabra guión, que toda la vida he escrito con tilde y entré en shock cuando descubrí que efectivamente es sin tilde desde el 2010. Totalmente de acuerdo con Lurrezko, desde cuándo se pronuncia "guión" como monosílaba por ejemplo? Habrá gente que lo haga, pero suena terriblemente cateto. Yo me resisto, lo siento. Seguiré escribiendo estás palabras como lo he hecho toda la vida. Lo contrario sería comenzar a pronunciar palabras de forma incorrecta, y no me da la gana, por Real que sea la academia.


----------

